# NBA Regular Season Game 23: Houston Rockets @ LA Lakers



## The_Franchise

Yao is out tonight with a sore big toe, looks like it could be 2 weeks! Tough, tough start to the season. He had been rolling along shooting around 60% since McGrady came back into the lineup.

Yao is always our biggest advantage against the Lakers, without him I would bet against us. Kobe and the Lakers have been playing good basketball as of late, moving the ball around and playing decent defense. With McGrady hobbling around and not able to go to the basket, I have no idea how this team wins a high scoring game. JVG will have to limit the possessions, make this an ugly game and hope to win a low scoring affair.

Wesley or Swift will HAVE to step up.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Good luck to the Rockets. You guys have been dealt a few rough hands since the start of the season.


----------



## smithys1510

are you 100% sure yao isnt playing?


----------



## Yao Mania

Yao is the one factor that would give us the edge in tonight's game despite playing back-to-back, with him out our only hope is a worn out T-Mac who just played 45mins last night. 

Hard for me to guarantee a win with my man Yao out... but hope Deke and Stro can step up at the 5 spot and keep us close this game.


----------



## O2K

no guarantee?

this lineup looks like the magic team tmac was on when they won 19 games


----------



## kisstherim

Hornets just beat Spurs :wink:


----------



## Jamez52637

I'm guessing this game is not on ppstream huh, damn


----------



## Yao Mania

Jamez52637 said:


> I'm guessing this game is not on ppstream huh, damn


Can somebody please tell Ryan Bowen to STOP SHOOTING!!!


----------



## sherwin

* can someone please tell me quickly if this game is on PPSTREAM? we dont have cable right now*


----------



## kisstherim

Jamez52637 said:


> I'm guessing this game is not on ppstream huh, damn


No, only NBATV in the States is carrying this game.


----------



## smithys1510

theres our problem

bowens taken more shots than t-mac


----------



## Stat O

we'll win :banana:


----------



## Sweeper

Oh dear.... at the half

We're only shooting FG 28% and 3pts 20%

T-Mac is 2-8, and Bowen 2-5 :angel: 

No guarantee from Yao Mania.... this looks bleak :curse: I hope you're so VERY wrong YM!


----------



## thekid

Whatever happened to Bostjan Nachbar? Why is Bowen playing?


----------



## The_Franchise

Clankity clank, clank clank. McGrady is being guarded well by 1 or 2 Lakers, and that's all you need to make us shoot below 30%. Funniest moment of the first half would be Dikembe's knees prohibiting him from a wide open dunk. Clank. 

If I had to choose between the two, I would much rather have a 100% healthy Yao than a 70% healthy McGrady who pump fakes constantly in hopes of getting to the FT line and coming up with nothing rather than attacking the basket.


----------



## The_Franchise

thekid said:


> Whatever happened to Bostjan Nachbar? Why is Bowen playing?


 Yao Ming
Bob Sura
Derek Anderson
Jon Barry
Rafer Alston

all out with injuries.


----------



## Sweeper

thekid said:


> Whatever happened to Bostjan Nachbar? Why is Bowen playing?


Nachbar got traded to Hornets.

JVG loves Bowen


----------



## kisstherim

Stat O said:


> we'll win :banana:


How?


----------



## Sweeper

kisstherim said:


> How?


10:22 HOU - R. Bowen misses a 27-foot three-pointer from the right wing 

NOT like that


----------



## O2K

i know bowen brings hustle and energy but he is a liability on offense, and tmac with 4 fouls


----------



## Sweeper

4 fouls on T-Mac... 

A win would be a miracle


----------



## kisstherim

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yao Ming
> Bob Sura
> Derek Anderson
> Jon Barry
> Rafer Alston


could be a good team in the East

:raised_ey


----------



## The_Franchise

Rockets knock down a couple of open treys (with Bowen on the bench) and they are only down by 1. Wesley looking alive.


----------



## skykisser

Yao's not palyin'.He's absent for 2 weeks??  
I'm interested to see how TMAC'll carry the team without our big guy.
51:52...not too bad. we are still hangin' there.
HEAD!!!!!!!!!:banana:


----------



## Sweeper

:banana: Some nice shooting has gotten us back to 52-51!!!


----------



## kisstherim

one min ago the boxscore said 42-52, then after I refreshed it, it became 51-52?


----------



## Yao Mania

Wow we're still in this!

Just 'cuz I can't gurantee a win doesn't mean we can't win!!


----------



## The_Franchise

15-0 Rocket run... similar to the one we had against the Kings.


----------



## Sweeper

Wow, we just went on a 15-0 run there I think. 

Yeah I know Yao Mania... still, rather you have the guts to guarantee a win though!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Yao might not be wearing a Rockets uniform tonight, but the officiating crew certainly is...what a crock of crap this is.

McGrady has about 7 fouls, Wesley's carrying the ball like a baby and I think Mutombo just ripped Kwame's arm off.


----------



## Hakeem

Remember when Lamar Odom absolutely killed us one game last season?


----------



## skykisser

kisstherim said:


> one min ago the boxscore said 42-52, then after I refreshed it, it became 51-52?


miracle is not rare :angel: 



Yao Mania said:


> Wow we're still in this!
> 
> Just 'cuz I can't gurantee a win doesn't mean we can't win!!


so u save ur gurantee till last min,huh?:grinning:

edit:leading by 4 ,60-56


----------



## Jamez52637

WOW we leading without Yao.. nice nice


----------



## The_Franchise

Moochie dribbles for 16 seconds but Wesley bails Houston out again! 14 3rd quarter points for Wesley!


----------



## Yao Mania

Sweeper said:


> Wow, we just went on a 15-0 run there I think.
> 
> Yeah I know Yao Mania... still, rather you have the guts to guarantee a win though!


How can *Yao Mania* guarantee a win with *Yao Ming* out of the line-up? :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out

Yao Mania said:


> How can *Yao Mania* guarantee a win with *Yao Ming* out of the line-up? :biggrin:


because of your avatar


----------



## Sweeper

Yao Mania said:


> How can *Yao Mania* guarantee a win with *Yao Ming* out of the line-up? :biggrin:


 :evil: lol okay... let you off the hook this time


----------



## The_Franchise

Role players... we have role players! Doing what they failed to do when McGrady was out, stepping up and hitting open shots.

Rockets outscore the Lakers 34-15 in the 3rd quarter. I'm pretty sure that's our highest scoring quarter of the season.


----------



## kisstherim

I like K. Brown, looks from the live score this guy is missing everything


----------



## sherwin

Moochie sucks.

His stupid turnovers kill our momentum and always give the other team a run.


----------



## The_Franchise

Lakers have been missing ALOT of open shots.


----------



## The_Franchise

No one is missing! Houston has been dominating with McGrady on the bench for the last 5 minutes!


----------



## Pimped Out

head is 4-10 from behind the arc. the lakers are only 4-14. GO HEAD! :clap:


----------



## Yao Mania

Pimped Out said:


> because of your avatar


Good point!

Anyway let's not get too excited guys, it's not over yet... gotta see if T-Mac can still perform at T-Mac time, and if Wesley and Head can continue their great play


----------



## sherwin

LA's arena atmosphere is so annoying. They keep banging those obnoxious sound effects and music during the gameplay.

For the drought LA has had ... we should be up by more than just 6.


----------



## Sweeper

DWes has come to play today!

edit.. oops, he just missed a 3


----------



## sherwin

T-Mac is getting fouled all over the place... but this is Staples, where a foul on the Lakers has never been called.


----------



## Pimped Out

mcgrady back out? is he hurtin?


----------



## Sweeper

He's on 5 fouls...

and our lead down to 2


----------



## The_Franchise

Pimped Out said:


> mcgrady back out? is he hurtin?


 5 fouls.


----------



## sherwin

Pimped Out said:


> mcgrady back out? is he hurtin?


Nope refs force him out with 5 fouls.


----------



## Pimped Out

5 fouls deserves a sad face


----------



## skykisser

ROCKETS 
Timeouts Taken: 4 of 6 full, 0 of 2 20-second 





Tracy McGrady G 28:13 
FGM-A 5-14 
3GM-A 1-4 
FTM-A 7-8 
RB 5 
AST 3 
PF 5  
ST 1
TO 4
PTs 18 

Luther Head 26:03 
FGM-A 6-12 
3GM-A 4-10 
FTM-A 0-0 
RB 5 
AST 2 
PF 0
ST 3
TO 2 
PTs 16 

HEAD is playin' better than TMAC? :banana:


----------



## kisstherim

Damian Necronamous said:


> Yao might not be wearing a Rockets uniform tonight, but the officiating crew certainly is...what a crock of crap this is.
> 
> McGrady has about 7 fouls, Wesley's carrying the ball like a baby and I think Mutombo just ripped Kwame's arm off.


wtf? Go post this in ur Laker board, don't bait here.


----------



## sherwin

what a stupid foul by juwan. get tmac in there, dare the refs to call the 6th


----------



## ChicagoIllini

Just wondering, do they play CCTV games replayed? If so I'd like to see this performance by Head .


----------



## sherwin

Wesley for 3!!

18 pts.

I told you guys that he was the only solid role player we had probably along with Juwan. Everyone always wants him traded but don't realize what he does for us.


----------



## kisstherim

ChicagoIllini said:


> Just wondering, do they play CCTV games replayed? If so I'd like to see this performance by Head .


CCTV won't replay this game but u can download it via Bittorrent or sth.


----------



## sherwin

JVG needs to get T-Mac some shots. He's doubled and he needs more than a pick sometimes. Come on.


----------



## The_Franchise

sherwin said:


> Wesley for 3!!
> 
> 18 pts.
> 
> I told you guys that he was the only solid role player we had probably along with Juwan. Everyone always wants him traded but don't realize what he does for us.


 You have to look at what other trading pieces we have... not much.


----------



## skykisser

sherwin said:


> Wesley for 3!!
> 
> 18 pts.
> 
> I told you guys that he was the only solid role player we had probably along with Juwan. Everyone always wants him traded but don't realize what he does for us.


Its the consistency that matter.If he could play like that every night(or most of the time),ppl would not bash him so hard...


----------



## sherwin

I love how Devean George can get away with touching T-Mac every second of the game.

T-Mac cant shake him off and Juwan misses and of course Stromile the Brontasaurus cant get a freaking board


----------



## Yao Mania

sherwin said:


> Wesley for 3!!
> 
> 18 pts.
> 
> I told you guys that he was the only solid role player we had probably along with Juwan. Everyone always wants him traded but don't realize what he does for us.


Too bad he doesn't do this every game 

It's gonna be down to T-Mac v.s. Kobe, I can feel it....


----------



## skykisser

4 points leading...with 1.5mins left.
Go Rox,take this win... :banana:


----------



## TracywtFacy

..


----------



## TracywtFacy

jeez, we just gotta hang on to this lead... 2 pt lead, it'll be a tremendous morale boost if we can take this game...


----------



## The_Franchise

If we score, I say foul kwame Brown immediately.


----------



## sherwin

I knew we were gonna turn it over. Stupid Juwan cant set good picks


----------



## sherwin

Wow Tmac Wow


----------



## The_Franchise

Yessssssss!!!!


----------



## TracywtFacy

oh damn tied game


but tmac redeems himself!


----------



## Sweeper

oh crap


----------



## Pimped Out

one last shot


----------



## sherwin

take that George you punk *** *****. I hate George. Tmac just blew by him. LEFT HAND


----------



## The_Franchise

First time Mcgrady penetrated since last April!


----------



## O2K

TMAC FOR MVP!!!

amazing


----------



## TracywtFacy

crap, lakers can win with a 3 ball...


----------



## WhoRocks

Clutch is spelt M-C-G-R-A-D-Y (nice recovery!)


----------



## kisstherim

:19.4 LAL - Slam dunk by K. Brown
:21.9 LAL - K. Brown steals the ball from T. McGrady


----------



## skykisser

ohh,no, another OT in such a long road trip????


----------



## Yao Mania

kisstherim said:


> :19.4 LAL - Slam dunk by K. Brown
> :21.9 LAL - K. Brown steals the ball from T. McGrady


I think this thread updated faster than your box score ktr


----------



## TracywtFacy

oh my... have we won this???


----------



## Stat O

HELL YEAH I guaranteed that win :banana: ...I never doubted them


----------



## kisstherim

I know he's not gonna make it---Shaq


----------



## TracywtFacy

Oh my... what a win... TMac is the original Clutch City resurrected!


----------



## Hakeem

And in the offseason people were saying that T-Mac isn't particularly clutch...


----------



## The_Franchise

kisstherim said:


> :19.4 LAL - Slam dunk by K. Brown
> :21.9 LAL - K. Brown steals the ball from T. McGrady


 Craziest win of the season... even with Yao out for 1 or 2 weeks we always have McGrady who is the closer we needed in that 0-8 losing streak. As long as Houston is close they always have a chance.


----------



## skykisser

0.3 left,leading by 2??

edit: :banana: :banana: *nice win * :banana: :banana:


----------



## kisstherim

Yao Mania said:


> I think this thread updated faster than your box score ktr


yeah, Yahoo sux. which live score do u usually use? ESPN?


----------



## Yao Mania

wow we won!!! who needs a guarantee from me? :biggrin:

It doesn't matter what T-Mac does for most of the game, as long as he keeps on pulling through in the final plays like he's been doing.

Ugly win, Lakers fans aren't gonna be happy, but I'll take it! :banana:


----------



## Jamez52637

kisstherim said:


> CCTV won't replay this game but u can download it via Bittorrent or sth.


where can you get the torrent?


----------



## Sweeper

:clap: WOW, we pulled it off without Yao, and also without Yao Mania's guarantee!!!!!!

A good time for the role players to step up and back T-Mac up!!!


----------



## TracywtFacy

wow what happened in the 3rd quarter?? 34-15 we outscored the lakers?? what a poor showing in the other 3 quarters 

did we play good d, or did lakers just have a poor shooting night?


----------



## skykisser

kisstherim said:


> yeah, Yahoo sux. which live score do u usually use? ESPN?


I use nba.com & sina :banana:


----------



## Pimped Out

at the risk of just spamming...
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 
:gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana:
:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: 
:wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: 
:cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: 
:bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana:
:woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: 
... if this win didnt deserve that, i dont know what does.


dont discuss torrents in this thread, do it privately


----------



## skykisser

Jamez52637 said:


> where can you get the torrent?


EDIT: do not do that again skykisser....


----------



## kisstherim

Jamez52637 said:


> where can you get the torrent?


see above -YM


----------



## ChicagoIllini

Thank you very much. I look forward to watching this.


----------



## smithys1510

skykisser said:


> I use nba.com & sina :banana:


whats the link to sina


----------



## skykisser

Pimped Out said:


> at the risk of just spamming...
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:
> :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana:
> :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:
> :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana:
> :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana:
> :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana:
> :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot:
> ... if this win didnt deserve that, i dont know what does.
> 
> 
> dont discuss torrents in this thread, do it privately


ooohhh,that vision hurts...

edit: OK...


----------



## kisstherim

smithys1510 said:


> whats the link to sina


can u read Chinese?


----------



## skykisser

smithys1510 said:


> whats the link to sina


http://sports.sina.com.cn/nba/
in Chinese...


----------



## Brian34Cook

Really happy that Luther provided the scoring tonight.. not with the end result though.. sorry


----------



## kisstherim

who shot the last ball for Lakers when there's 3 secs left? I didn't see it in the yahoo livescore


----------



## TracywtFacy

0.3 seconds actually... smush parker missed the catch-and-shoot chance


----------



## kisstherim

:greatjob:


Kobe:



> "It's disappointing because you cannot just give up a layup to win the game," he said. "Thirty-five feet from the basket and the guy (McGrady) just dribbles down the lane and just lays the ball up. That just didn't happen. *Next time I'll guard him.*"


----------



## kisstherim

the clutch layup of TMAC (and some other highlights in the 2nd and 4th quarters):

http://d57.yousendit.com/F/0A3U0NZL...etsLakersHighlightsFrom121805iLLbanianKid.wmv

gif:


----------

